

Facebook Groups Start Showing Exactly Who Saw Each Post - nerdyhacker
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/11/facebook-group-read-receipts/

======
enraged_camel
I'm part of a volunteer organization (community service) and we use Facebook
almost exclusively to organize and publicize our events. This is definitely
going to help us time our status updates.

